# Armpit lump after show at state fair



## Minihafen (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever come up with a lump or swollen gland in the armpits (about the size of a jellybean)? hasn't changed in size except maybe to shrink down a little after a Bose dose. There are no other issues, no temp, nothing. There are no other lumps or swollen glands anywhere on her body. Pulling blood and sending off for testing tomorrow, but wanted to see if anyone else has come across this? I really don't want to panic but I don't know what else to think. She is a doeling that came from a clean herd. Thank you in advance for your time and information!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd bet my bottom dollar this is a lump from CDT injection. :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, injection lump. I try to tell folks where they are when they buy a goat from me. It will probably go away. Ask the breeder where she gives shots.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like a CDT shot to me. That's where we give it, there's plenty of extra skin there. It's the tetanus that causes the lumps. Rubbing the area right after the injection will help it not to knot, but it still happens sometimes anyway.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont have her tested unless she is over 6 mos.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Dont have her tested unless she is over 6 mos.


This is true. It could come back positive when it's actually negative.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed ^


----------



## Minihafen (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies thus far, but could it still be CDT site swelling if there is a jellybean size lump under each armpit and even after it has been about a month since the CDT was administered?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all for your replies thus far, but could it still be CDT site swelling if there is a jellybean size lump under each armpit and even after it has been about a month since the CDT was administered?


 Sure can... :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Minihafen said:


> Thank you all for your replies thus far, but could it still be CDT site swelling if there is a jellybean size lump under each armpit and even after it has been about a month since the CDT was administered?


Yup!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Minihafen said:


> Thank you all for your replies thus far, but could it still be CDT site swelling if there is a jellybean size lump under each armpit and even after it has been about a month since the CDT was administered?


And herre's your third confirmation to that. :wink:


----------



## Minihafen (Mar 19, 2012)

you guys are so awesome!! Thank you so very much!! You have helped me relax a little and help my daughter (whose goat it is) feel a better as well!! Thanks again!! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem...glad we helped.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My doe got lumps from her injections, even though I really rubbed them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, some take a long time if they do go away. We bought 2 does in April that were born in Dec, got theirs under the armpit and they have big lumps there too from each shot.

I typically have the best luck giving it between the shoulder blades, pull up the loose skin, stick the needle in and then after I get the cdt in I rub for a few minutes and so far I haven't had a lump <knock on wood!!>


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I hope y'all don't mind me popping in this thread, but I didn't want to start a whole 'nother one since my question is pretty much the same...
Two days ago I noticed that my doeling has a hard lump behind her left armpit. She went to the vet almost two weeks ago and got a couple shots including a CD&T vaccination. I don't remember where the tech gave that shot. Anyways, this lump is probably from the shot, right? The lump is firm and hard, a bit smaller than a nickel, flat, and not visible under her fur.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I hope y'all don't mind me popping in this thread, but I didn't want to start a whole 'nother one since my question is pretty much the same...
> Two days ago I noticed that my doeling has a hard lump behind her left armpit. She went to the vet almost two weeks ago and got a couple shots including a CD&T vaccination. I don't remember where the tech gave that shot. Anyways, this lump is probably from the shot, right? The lump is firm and hard, a bit smaller than a nickel, flat, and not visible under her fur.


The Arm pit area or in that area...is usually where a breeder... will give a CD&T shot...it is most likely from that...I know after I give my kids their first shots ...there comes a small lump.... :wink:


----------

